# Laser therapy or not?



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Our Vet Hospital recently got the equipment/training for laser therapy. I've read a little about it online and here on the forum. Casey has been on cosequin and rimadyl for couple years--due to stomach issues rimadyl or any anti-inflammatories can no longer be used. I'm looking for some opinions from those of you here that have tried laser for arthritis in a senior dog good/bad/likes or dislikes. There may be info/threads right here that I've missed and/or haven't "searched" correctly for. Anyway Thanks in advance.

Vaughn


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The only thing I can tell you is that my vet showed it to me as an option for my dog at some point. I asked her if it worked and her response was "oh Yes! I used it on myself!" She had a neck injury from some sort of accident. After using it the pain was gone.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never heard of it but would love to know more about it! Mac's going to be 10 next month and has arthritis which I'm sure will get worse as he gets older. Also am interested for myself since I have a lot of problems with my hands.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bella was getting it - after she had a weird back incident - and she liked it very much - it was like half an hour and she didn't move, except when they switched places (hip, spine, hip). She was very happy to be lasered! 

Ahhhh...she says...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's a thread I had when we took Dunc to laser therapy:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/118810-k-laser.html

It worked great after several treatments and they got the settings to where it needed to be for him. But we haven't done it in a while. Since adding 2000 mg of ester c to his diet, we've had no need for it. He's moving around as good as good/better than with the therapy.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I had VOM or veterinary orthopedic manipulation done on my past shepherd. It did wonders!
Also, he had stomach troubles...we gave him sulcrafate 1gm for it and it did wonders.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Shanes' Dad said:


> Our Vet Hospital recently got the equipment/training for laser therapy. I've read a little about it online and here on the forum. Casey has been on cosequin and rimadyl for couple years--due to stomach issues rimadyl or any anti-inflammatories can no longer be used. I'm looking for some opinions from those of you here that have tried laser for arthritis in a senior dog good/bad/likes or dislikes. There may be info/threads right here that I've missed and/or haven't "searched" correctly for. Anyway Thanks in advance.
> 
> Vaughn


According to my vet it works well. I haven't tried it for arthritis, I did use it for inflammation on on one of our dogs. I have always relied on acupuncture and chiropractic treatment for my older arthritic dogs, that approach helped them tremendously. I stay away from things like Rimadyl and NSAIDS, they can be very hard on the kidneys and liver (I had a dog go into kidney failure after just a short time on Etogesic). I would definitely give the laser a try, it is a gentle heat which they seem to like.
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

